# Tight Squeeze!!!



## Drunkenblade (Aug 15, 2004)

I just snapped this shot.... thought you all might like it.......
This is "Trinity" my GTP (ARU)


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Owned


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

LaZy said:


> Owned


 Quite.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i fixed the picture for you:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great looking pic


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Gtp's are awsome looking snakes! Have you ever gotton bitten by it? Ive seen some pics of their teeth and that would have to suck bad.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow, that is a beautiful animal.








Is 'ARU' it's native locality?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Is that supposed to be entertaining or something?


----------



## Drunkenblade (Aug 15, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Is that supposed to be entertaining or something?


 aaron07-20.......
Is "what" supposed to be entertaining or something??

The Picture??

______________________________

ARU is an Island... so, yes Locality :nod: My old Breeding Colony came from "Indonesian Importers" they micro-chip all thier Snakes to make that Locality Specific Integrity stays intact.

There are numerous "Locality" names used that originate from The Indonesian island groups down Through the Gold coast of Australia......(Spell Check)


----------

